# Graduating soon...



## beetuff (Jun 25, 2008)

I am graduating school soon, certificate in Billing and Coding, there are 6 girls graduating at the same time and there are few jobs and all of them require experience.  I am applied for every job I can find, with no results.  Even lesser jobs, ie entry level.  Im really discouraged, and my college is supposed to offer job placement, but its totally not helping at all.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I have been applying in a 40+mile radius...


----------



## C4VETTE (Jul 2, 2008)

*finding work*

I know your situation, I am in it. I can't get the -A off because I can't get experience.  I am trying to get in the door somewhere that does coding but not as a coder.  Just doing filing or something to set me up in a position to move up.  The cool thing is when you have passed and obtained the CPC-A they already know you have a brain between your ears.  That's a given. So accentuate your a team player, drive, and willingness to learn.  Look into the medical records dept of local hospitals. Be ready to do whatever, It is the experience you need over anything else.


----------



## vjst222 (Jul 2, 2008)

Let me tell you.... I was a CPC for 4 years before I got a job. I got my foot in the door by working for a little billing company ding billing claims, i moved on to a hospital where I worked as a pre certification specialist, done credentialing, one reception work, done everything imaginable ... finally they approved another coding position. However, i lucked into all of this. It is so hard to find a job. BUT don't get discouraged... you might have to start out small and move your way up.
 It will happen if you really want it.


----------

